# Lane Closures - Harry Nice Bridge



## Sneakers

UPDATE: Due To Weather US 301 Bridge Lane Closure To Start Sept. 26 - The BayNet
					

MDTA Announces US 301 Bridge Lane Closure Starting Sept. 20




					www.thebaynet.com


----------



## RoseRed

Why don't they just say end of the year instead of late fall?


----------



## kwillia

Yay happy happy as I have to go over it and back on Saturday. I was dreading the stop and go one lane fiasco


----------

